# The great crested grebe



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Beautiful :flrt:

I used to love going bird watching with my grandad when I were younger & watching them dive under the water and coming back up with a fish :2thumb:


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

love these... they have them in the wetlands place down the road


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Avyron said:


> love these... they have them in the wetlands place down the road


Is that in Enfield Hayley or are you talking about Waltham Abbey? Waltham Abbey & Lea Valley is where I used to go bird watching all the time when I were younger !


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

lol yea waltham abbey... we still cycle down there to the lakes and round all the river/canalpaths


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Avyron said:


> lol yea waltham abbey... we still cycle down there to the lakes and round all the river/canalpaths


Ahh, it is beautiful around there, especially on a day when the weather is nice :flrt:


----------

